Ask HN: Who are the next FAANGs? - uptownfunk
======
muzani
Samsung, Huawei, Alibaba, Tencent. They're already there when it comes to
revenue, just not in market cap.

------
artemisyna
Next FAANG in what sense?

If you're talking about "next technology-first unicorn that's going to make it
big in the next 10 years", good luck. That's what everyone and their mother
has been looking for in the past 10 years. These tend to get eaten up by an
existing FAANG if it looks like there's a good fit.

There are also plenty of other companies that have FAANG-levels of name
recognition but probably won't get to the same size. These are your VC-driven,
trying-to-dominate-a-market-but-it's-hard (ex. Ubers/Lyfts, bikeshare-of-the-
week) and doing-well-in-a-niche-but-not-as-large (ex. Square) companies.

~~~
uptownfunk
Companies who are big but not FAANG big... not super early stage, companies
that have potential to be FAANGs one day. I get everyone is looking for it,
I’m looking mostly in the sense of job prospects etc.

------
sp332
FAANG will buy out or try to choke out anyone who looks like they might be a
competitor. I'd look for new multibillion-dollar companies in places where
they have less power: Asia, Africa, Europe outside the EU.

[https://medium.com/chingu/africans-can-build-billion-
dollar-...](https://medium.com/chingu/africans-can-build-billion-dollar-
companies-ycombinator-visits-lagos-nigeria-a274d781f246)

[https://www.forbes.com/asia200/list/](https://www.forbes.com/asia200/list/)

~~~
imhoguy
Unlikely, earlier upcomming antitrust laws will shred them. Somehow IBM, HP or
Microsoft allowed for FAANG to grow. New FAANGs will be so different in spirit
to current ones that they won't be subject to such buyout. However I agree the
new giants may come from non-US markets.

------
gyani95
I had a similar question. What is today's equivalent of the internet of the
late 90s?

~~~
mrfusion
Maybe blockchain or virtual reality?

~~~
gyani95
Maybe Blockchain. Is the adoption as much as the internet? I don't know if
there's anything useful coming out of it.

Virtual Reality seems like a safer bet.

~~~
eykanspelgud
"Virtual Reality seems like a safer bet."

Out of curiosity, can you explain why you think so? I'd think block chain has
the bigger potential, but I don't keep myself up to date on VR.

------
imhoguy
Whoever knows that already will be insanely rich.

------
ransom1538
zenefits

docker

twilio

X github (gone)

~~~
zazpowered
none of those

------
yuhong
I prefer to focus on the problems of the current debt-based economy, where
bubbles like that are common and are fueled by debt.

